# Do dog training collars work on goats?



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

ive got a dog training collar for my young goat, one that beeps, lights up, vibrates and gives a small shock if you want it too. it has 100 levels of shocks. i want to know if it would work on him. just to keep him slightly quiet :wahoo:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you mean like a bark collar? I'd be more inclined to treat the problem not the symptom... does he have a buddy? because if not then I would think that if you could get him quiet with the shocks he would just be a miserable quiet scared goat... just my $.02....
M.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

naturalgoats said:


> you mean like a bark collar? I'd be more inclined to treat the problem not the symptom... does he have a buddy? because if not then I would think that if you could get him quiet with the shocks he would just be a miserable quiet scared goat... just my $.02....
> M.


I agree

I have a small herd and just one who screamed constantly at every little thing and I tried a bark collar....NEVER again, it didn't work to quiet him at all, he just screamed louder when the correction started and tried to run away from it, I had to tackle him to remove it. I DO NOT RECCOMEND USING A DOG TRAINING COLLAR ON A GOAT. The mentallity is different and the correction is not the same.
He's a very well mannered boy now and the only time he hollers is when it's feeding time and I'm late.


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

What did you do to make him so well-mannered? some tips would be great


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, ignoring his cries worked. He has buddys and I always make sure water buckets are fresh and full and I spent time with him that didn't involve food...brushing, petting etc. When he'd holler just for the sake of hearing himself, I ignored him. He got the message that good boys get attention


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for the advice !!! its very helpful, and i'll try what you did


----------

